# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط جميل جدا : مصحف القراءات السبع ملون, فمن يحوله لملف pdf

## أحمد البكري

الصور على هذا الرابط:

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Data/WaltersManuscripts/html/W563/

فلاش:
http://issuu.com/the-walters-art-museum/docs/koran-w563

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف عثماني مع ترجمة معاني الكلمات للتركية

[ 5Raǧab 926/1 July 1520]




تصفح:

https://socrates.leidenuniv.nl/view/action/nmets.do?DOCCHOICE=2483997.xml  &dvs=1326400679887~136&locale=  iw_IL&search_terms=koran&img_s  ize=best_fit&adjacency=N&VIEWE  R_URL=/view/action/nmets.do?&DELIVERY_RULE_ID=1&u  sePid1=true&usePid2=true

https://socrates.leidenuniv.nl/R/K454EL4X8LI1RX8GLHKCP3IE854N2Y  P4VPB89352VP5P4KA8LC-03542?func=results-jump-full&set_entry=000010&set_numb  er=000561&base=GEN01-DISC

----------


## العبيد

في أرشيف

----------


## أحمد البكري

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء وجعل من أهل الصلاح والفلاح ورزقك الجنة. 


ومن أراد تحميله كصور:

moss7af qeraat1.rar - 251.4 MB

moss7af qeraat2.rar - 238.3 MB

moss7af qeraat3.rar - 298.3 MB

moss7af qeraat4.rar - 261.8 MB

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد البكري

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## أبوالزهراء

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبوالزهراء

للرفع

----------


## أبوالزهراء

روابط الصور لا تعمل

----------


## ابومحمد الحسني

تحفة نفيسة كنت قمت بتحميله من موقعه الاصلي لوحة لوحة وقد تعبت في ذلك وكلن الحجم كبيرا ثم حملته من موقع ءاخر وجدته فيه بحجم اقل فلله الحمج والمنة وبارك الله في كل ساع الى الخير مساعد عليه ودال عليه

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف - المكتبة الرقمية العالمية

----------

